# How To Setup And Care For Asian Black Forest Scorpions



## Chuck131 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well I am still a newbie to this, 3 months now, but I did a lot of research on the net and You tube before I bought my 3 baby Asian Black Forest Scorpions and it is working out well. So I figured I would share everything I found, here we go.

First I researched what I would need and went to You tube and did a setup search.
I owe a lot to Drew in the video for his great information. However I did not use Eco Earth, the dude at the pet store where I bought my scorpions recommended Zilla Jungle Mix because it is mold resistant. I put 3 inches of Jungle Mix in each one of my 3 ten gallon tanks. The dude at the pet store sold me some cork bark but I had an issue with the cork bark it was contaminated and I almost had a disaster with mites. So I went with all artificial, even the plant. I was able to get rid of the mites by getting rid of the cork bark and replacing the top 1 inch of Jungle Mix from the tank, only 1 tank was contaminated. I have not seen any for a week now.





I found this really great care sheet on the net, you can find that here.
http://www.scorpionpictureguide.com/scorpions/asian-forest-scorpion-care/

Since I have baby Scorpions I made my own hides out of old aspirin bottles that I cleaned and sterilized with very hot water, not boiling, and Zoo Med wipe out and then rinsed them very well with purified water. I used the aspirin bottle lids for their water dishes after pulling out the child resistant part and put some aquarium gravel in their water dishes so they will not fall in and drown.

I have a small Zoo Med heat pad stuck to one side of each tank since it is starting to get a little chilly out now, if you keep your house pretty warm you may not need the heat pad.
The tanks are staying at around 82 degrees F and the humidity is staying in between 70% and 75% my Scorpions seem to be very happy and since they are babies they are eating 3 pinhead crickets each every other day. I can't wait for them to get bigger so I can watch them eat the big stuff. 

Never ever use anything you find outside or in the woods for your Scorpions, it is most likely contaminated and never ever give them tap water to drink and never ever mist their tank with tap water. I use water that I run through a Brita Filter twice. I will not drink tap water so I do not want my Scorpions to drink it either.

Every morning I stir up the top of the Jungle Mix a little and mist their tank.

I did post some more pics in the Scorpion pic section and you can check them out if you like.

Well I think that is it for now if you have any questions just PM me and I will share what I have learned and will learn in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 17, 2017)

Chuck131 said:


> Well I am still a newbie to this, 3 months now, but I did a lot of research on the net and You tube before I bought my 3 baby Asian Black Forest Scorpions and it is working out well. So I figured I would share everything I found, here we go.
> 
> First I researched what I would need and went to You tube and did a setup search.
> I owe a lot to Drew in the video for his great information. However I did not use Eco Earth, the dude at the pet store where I bought my scorpions recommended Zilla Jungle Mix because it is mold resistant. I put 3 inches of Jungle Mix in each one of my 3 ten gallon tanks. The dude at the pet store sold me some cork bark but I had an issue with the cork bark it was contaminated and I almost had a disaster with mites. So I went with all artificial, even the plant. I was able to get rid of the mites by getting rid of the cork bark and replacing the top 1 inch of Jungle Mix from the tank, only 1 tank was contaminated. I have not seen any for a week now.
> ...



Don't be overly generous with the feeding.  While not as large of an issue with slings, you don't want them to be too bloated.


----------



## Chuck131 (Oct 17, 2017)

Cool, thanks for the advice. How often do you think I should feed them and how many pinheads at a time should I give each one?


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 17, 2017)

Stones in the water dish are nothing but an attractant for bacteria.  A dish of plain water is fine.  I use dishes that are not so large that the Scorpion would get stuck in it if it were to crawl inside.  

I feed the smallest ones twice a week or so, but it is not set in stone.  I feed the larger instars once a week on a decently sized prey item.  As they get larger I keep with the once a week routine usually.  This is generally a rule of thumb though.  I don't really have a schedule for feeding any of my Inverts.  I feed as I remember to and as I see it is needed based on abdomen sizes and such.  

Specimens approaching pre-molt are already well fed so I tend to ease up on it until they pop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chuck131 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks again, will take the stones out now. I thought about the stones so I would change the little stones every other day and clean the dish real good but I will keep the stones out, thanks.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------

